# Wachstum von Babykois



## Clovere (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Habe dieses Jahr das 1. mal Koilaich entnommen und die Kleinen ausserhalb des Teiches schlüpfen lassen (Neugier). Sie schwimmen jetzt in einem Aquarium. Der Rest tummelt sich im Teich.
Meine Frage: Wie ist im "normalen" Fall die Grössenentwicklung bei den Babys in den ersten Wochen? Die grössten sind mit 3 Wochen etwa 12-13 mm.
Langsam sieht man schon leichte Farbunterschiede.


----------



## Marco (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum von Babykois*

Hi 

Das Wachstum ist bei meinen Babykoi total unterschiedlich, Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen ins Aq gesetzt, dieses Jahr ist er vieleicht 8cm groß. von diesem Jahr sind welche teilweise schon an die 5cm groß.


----------



## Clovere (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum von Babykois*

habe bisher immer nur im Frühjahr mitbekommen, dass es welche aus dem Vorjahr gibt, da ich das Ablaichen nie mitbekam. Wobei ich letztes Jahr 2 kleine von ca. 3 cm fand, nachdem ich das Wasser zur Folienreparatur etwas ablassen musste und die kleinen in einer Flachzone trocken liefen und tot waren.
Aber da ich nie wusste, wann sie ablaichten (diesmal bekam ich es mit, Anfang August erst, und hab deshalb die kleinen im Aquarium) konnte ich es nie abschätzen, was die Grösse an ging. Manchmal, so liest man, laichen sie auch öfter ab.
Möchte auch gerne den Teich noch dieses Jahr ablassen und dabei den Bestand putzen, bzw. sehen, wie die kleinen im Teich sind.


----------



## baumr (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum von Babykois*

HalloHabe letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr Glück mit Koi-Nachwuchs gehabt. Die Vorjährigen sind ca 10 cm(2 Stück fast das Doppelte) und von diesem Jahr
4-6 cm. Richtig gut waren die Bartfäden bei den Älteren aber auch erst dieses Jahr zu erkennen. Selbst die Kleinen haben sich schon an die Fütterung gewöhnt,auch farblich war nach ca. 4 Wochen die Farbe und Zeichnung schon recht gut zu erkennen,wird natürlich mit der Zeit immer kräftiger.
 Gruß Rolf


----------



## Clovere (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wachstum von Babykois*

beabsichtige Ende September den Teich zu leeren. Meinte Frage deshalb, ob die, die im Teich verblieben waren dann gross genug wären sie zu sehen, einzufangen und zu selektieren, sprich Hälterung, nach der relativ kurzen Zeit von Anfang August an.


----------

